# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες

## jk21

*Την εναλλακτική εύκολη αυγοτροφή για πουλια που έχουν συνηθίσει τις ετοιμες ,μπορουμε να δούμε  στο σχετικο άρθρο , 


Εύκολη αυγοτροφή, για πουλιά που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες*

----------


## babis100nx

Ευχαριστουμε δημητρη!!!Ειναι δοκιμασμενο ετσι?? απο την αλλη αυγοτροφη που εχεις αναιβασει ποια πιστευεις οτι εχει πιο πολυ ανταποκριση στα πουλακια?

----------


## geog87

δοκιμασμενο Δημητρη???μονο 1 αυγο???λιγο δεν ειναι???

----------


## fysaei

ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη ! μετά την αυγοτροφή έφτιαξα και ψωμάκι ! ήταν να μη πάρω φόρα.. :Character0235:

----------


## antoninio

> δοκιμασμενο Δημητρη???μονο 1 αυγο???λιγο δεν ειναι???



φιλε Γιωργο στα 200 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης που ειναι η συνταγη τοτε ειναι μια χαρα ενα αυγο..

----------


## jk21

δεν συγκρινω σε ποιοτητα την αυγοτροφη που ονομασα << η αυγοτροφη μου >> .Ομως καποια πουλια ειναι δυσκολα (οχι τα δικα μου και οχι πολλων απο σας ) .Για αυτα τα πουλια προτεινω την συγκεκριμενη και για << τεμπεληδες >> αφεντικα ,που η βολτα στο πετ σοπ για να αγοραζουν πανακριβα φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες ,ειναι πιο ευκολη ...

αρκει να σας πω οτι ανετα βρισκουμε μπισκοτα με 2 εως 3 το κιλο ,αναλογα την προελευση .Τα εικονιζομενα εχουν 2.5 το κιλο (2 τα 800 γρ πολυσυσκευασια ) αλλα υπαρχουν και φθηνοτερα και ακριβοτερα 

ναι μονο 1 αυγο γιατι δεν μιλαμε για 500 γρ ή και παραπανω αλευρι αλλα για καπου 120 ( τα μπισκοτα δεν ειναι μονο αλευρι ... σε αυτα αν προσθεσεις και το κουσκους στεγνο ... )  .Ανετα στην αναπαραγωγη βαζεις και δευτερο ,αλλα μονο κροκο ,για να μην λασπωσει 

την συγκεκριμενη θελω να την δοκιμασουν  ,οσοι δινουν στα γαρδελια τους ενα μοσχομυρωδατο μπισκοτο με μπολικη ζαχαρη και  μπολικο σογιαλευρο ,εισαγωμενο απο γειτονα εκ δυσμας χωρα  .Για αυτους το πιο πανω δημιουργημα θα το ονομασω Μitsio  di jk..ole !!!!

----------


## mitsman

Γαλα με μειωμενη λακτοζη δεν ειναι καλυτερα αντι του γιαουρτιου?????? για καλυτερη απορροφηση απο το κους κους το λεω!

----------


## jk21

και αυτο γινεται ,αλλα δεν θα βαλεις νερο ,και θα διαλυσεις τα προσθετα στο γαλα .Αλλα το γιαουρτακι εχει και μερικους γαλακτοβακιλλους μεσα ... ειδικα αν ειναι αυτο με την πετσα ,ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι και ζωντανο

----------


## jk21

και επειδη εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα γιαουρτια με πετσα ,της promel το αγελαδισιο ,ειναι το πιο νοστιμο !

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη αν δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε κους κους μπορουμε να βαλουμε κατι αλλο οπως τραχανα στην θεση του που ειναι εξισου πλουσιος σε πολλα?

----------


## jk21

αν φουσκωνει χωρις βρασιμο και ειναι αφρατος ,τοτε ναι .Ομως σε αυτη την πετιπτωση ,δεν θα βαλεις πολυ γαλα ή γιαουρτι ,γιατι εχει και κεινος .θα προσθεσεις νερο αντι αυτων .Ομως δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω για την υφη χωρις να το εχω δοκιμασει .Στειλε μου με πμ ποια μαρκετ εχετε εκει ,να σου πω που θα βρεις κουσκους αν θες

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη τι να κανω εγω τωρα :Confused0013: ;Ποσα ραφια να κανω για να χωρεσω ολα τα υλικα που μας δινεις για τις συνταγες;http://imageshack.us/f/163/pc191086.jpg/
Εχω τωρα στο σπιτι αυγοψωμο εχω φριγανια, ριζαλευρο ,κιμα σογιας ,γλυκανισο, κουσκους, κινοα, αλευρη βρωμης, γυρη, μελι ,μιγμα βοτανων, αυγα και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο. Πιστευω να καταλαβες το χιουμορ που κανω και να συνεχισεις να μας προσφερεις τις γνωσεις σου.Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Ρε Δημητρη μας ζαλισες, ''εμεις'' θελουμε το εισαγωμενο γκαβαλο να το πληρωνουμε χρυσο γιατι το χρισημοποιουν πρωταθλητες. 
ασε μας στην σιγουρια μας, μην μας προτεινεις κατι αλλο υγειηνο.








θα ελεγαν οι τεμπεληδες και οι βολεμενοι.
αν αυτες τις συνταγες τις παρει καποιο eshop και βαλει την φιρμα του, θα τρεχουν ολοι να αγορασουν και θα λενε δωσε και σε μενα μπαρμπα (οχι τη Βανα). 



Συνεχισε να μας βγαζεις την λασπη απο τα ματια και τα σκατα απο το μυαλο. 
Σ'ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## jenia21

Το προηγουμενο μνμ δεν βγηκε ολο πιστευω να καταλαβες το χιουμορ και να συνεχίσεις να μας δινεις τις γνωσεις σου.Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## jk21

Οσοι με ξερουν ,ξερουν οτι το μεγαλυτερο ελλατωμα και το μεγαλυτερο προτερημα μου συγχρονως ειναι το πεισμα 


μεχρι να δω στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες σαν πρωτο συστατικο ,την λεξη wheat meal (αλευρι  σιτου ) ή εστω καποιο αλλο νορμαλ meal ή εστω cereals (δημητριακα ) 
εγω θα αραδιαζω συνταγες 

αργα ή γρηγορα ,εταιριες παρασκευης τροφων για πουλια και πελατες τους ,θα μαθουν πως  τα πουλια αξιζουν το σεβασμο τους !

----------


## xarhs

δεν δικαιολογειτε το bakery products.......... θα τους το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι που θα παει....!!! χαχαχαχ..........
αραδιασε συνταγες.................. θα θορυβηθουν που θα παει......

----------


## jk21

Οχι ΧΑΡΗ ! δεν θελω να κλεισω κανενα μαγαζι !!!Τα μαγαζια δινουν δουλεια σε ανθρωπους και φαι στα παιδια τους .Θελω να γεμισει η ελλαδα με μαγαζια που θα πουλανε ποιοτικα προιοντα ,αγνες αυγοτροφες ,φρεσκους σπορους ,ποικιλια εκχυλισματων φυτικων για την ενισχυση της αμυνας του οργανισμου των πουλιων και οχι αχρηστα παροπλισμενα φαρμακα  κλπ ...για πουλακια που ο κοσμος θα χαριζει ο ενας στον αλλον ,αρκει αυτος που τα παιρνει ,να ειναι ικανος να τα περιποιειται οπως του αξιζει !

----------


## xarhs

νοοτροπια πρεπει να αλλαξουν και αυτο θα γινει μονο μεσω των δικων μας επιλογων.............

----------


## Gardelius

*και εγώ.....θελω....... 

*

----------


## vag21

> Ρε Δημητρη μας ζαλισες, ''εμεις'' θελουμε το εισαγωμενο γκαβαλο να το πληρωνουμε χρυσο γιατι το χρισημοποιουν πρωταθλητες. 
> ασε μας στην σιγουρια μας, μην μας προτεινεις κατι αλλο υγειηνο.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δες εδω κωστα χαχαχαχα http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post432804

----------


## geam

> *και εγώ.....θελω....... 
> 
> *




ε δεν αντεχω....
θελεις πόρσε???? ορσε!!!!!
(off topic)

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ οπως βλεπεις εχω σταθερους στοχους ! και να σαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι μακρινοι ,αλλα οχι ανεφικτοι ! στο χερι σας ειναι να τους πετυχετε .ο σπορος εχει πεσει .Αν συνειδητοποιησετε τη δυναμη σας (πελατες ) πολλα μπορει να αλλαξουν .... ηδη αλλαζουν 

ε Γιωργαρε;  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

κύριε δημήτρη!!! έπρεπε να πείτε πως είναι κ για τους ιδιοκτήτες που έχουν συνηθίσει τις έτοιμες!!  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

α εννοια σου και μπορει να τις αγοραζουν ,αλλα δεν νομιζω κανει να τολμαει να τις δοκιμασει  ...

----------


## soc

αυτη συνταγη δημητρη ειναι ευκολη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!πιστευω να τα καταφερω :winky:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  σε ευχαριστουμε για πολλοστή φορα για τις πολυτιμες γνωσεις κ πληροφοριες που μοιράζεσαι μαζι μας!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

εγω επειδη βαζω αντι πολυβιταμινη  ,το jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....  εχω ηδη μεσα σε αυτο ανθος ορυζης Γιωτης ,  που εχει και πρεβιοτικο .Αν καποιος θελει (προαιρετικο ) μπορει να αντικαταστησει μερος του τριμμενου μπισκοτου ,με ανθος ορυζης .




μερος του μπισκοτου ,μπορει να αντικατασταθει και με τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης 

αντι ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου (γιατι θα βρω και εκει ... κουρασμενους ) μπορουμε να βαλουμε και αρωμα πορτοκαλιου ζαχαροπλαστικης

----------


## οδυσσέας

> *και εγώ.....θελω....... 
> 
> *


μηπως θες μαζι με την πορσε και μια σερβιτορα με μακαο? :Anim 59:  :Happy0196:

----------


## Gardelius

*Εννοείται !!!! χωρίς αυτή ...+ Μακάο δεν εχει αξια η πορσε!!!!*

----------


## lefteris13

αν ειχες μακαο, θα ειχες αυτην, αν ειχες και πορσε, θα χες αυτην και μια αλλη..

----------


## jk21

ρε παιδια για πορσε θα λεμε τωρα; μια χαρα lounge καφε υπαρχει ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη συγνωμη σβησε τα off topic. :Party0016:

----------


## jk21

δεν εγινε κατι ...συνεχιζουμε .εγω gardelius δεν σβηνω ... ειναι αδυναμια μου

----------


## jk21

παιδια ελπιζω να μην ξεκινησε καποιος να την κανει ,γιατι μολις ειδα οτι απο λαθος εχω βαλει 3 και οχι 2 κουταλιες της σουπας γιαουρτι ... 

βασικα και ετσι πιστευω γινεται ,αλλα θελει περισσοτερο χρονο να απορροφηθει απο το κουσκους .Οπως και να χει ,περιμενουμε τοσο ,οσο το κουσκους να αρχιζει να μην ειναι μια λασπωδη μαζα ,αλλα να αρχιζουν να διακρινονται καθαρα τα μπιλλακια .Αν θελει και περισσοτερο (εξαρταται απο το καθε γιαουρτι ισως ) να του δινεται χρονος 

διορθωνω το αρχικο ποστ

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κατ αρχη σε ευχαριστούμε για όλες τις πληροφορίες.
Μια απορία έχω.
Εχω πολυβιταμίνη που δέν είναι υδατοδιάλυτη, μπορώ να την ρίξω μέσα στο μίγμα έτσι όπως είναι σε σκόνη χωρίς να την διαλύσω σε νερό?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

ποια ειναι αυτη που δεν διαλυεται σε νερο; μονο σκετη βιταμινη Α ξερω δεν διαλυεται ... 

οπως και να χει ... το θεμα ειναι πως θα απλωθει και θα κατανεμηθει ομοιομορφα  .Αν δεν γινεται αλλιως τοτε θα την διαλυσεις πχ 5γρ σε 50 ml ανθος ορυζης ,ωστε να κατανεμηθει ομοιομορφα σε αυτο και εκει που πχ επρεπε σαν δοσολογια να βαλεις 1 γρ πολυβιταμινης στο κιλο αυγοτροφης ,τωρα θα βαλεις 1 γρ απο μιγμα πολυβιταμινης -ανθος ορυζης σε 100γρ αυγοτροφης .ετσι 1 γρ μιγματος (σχεδον 1 μεζουρα που συνηθως εχουν ) θα εχει να διαλυθει μονο σε 100 γρ και πασπαλιζοντας και ανακατευοντας με το κουταλι καλα ,ισως πετυχεις ισοκατανομη

----------


## panaisompatsos

Είναι βιταμίνη σε σκονη η οποία αναμιγνειεται στην αυγοτροφη , το ανέφερα επηδει πάνω στην δασολόγιο δεν αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να διαλυθεί στο νερό, δοκίμασα αυτο που μου είχες πει αν θυμασαι και την άφησα ενα βράδυ σε ποτιστρα αλλά υπήρχε ιζιμα ακόμη και νέα απο ώρες.
Σε ευχαριστω πάντως για τις πληροφορίες σου.

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την συνταγή! Αλλά για  τα κόκκινα πουλιά τί κάνουμε? Μήπως πρέπει να προστεθεί και κανένα άλλο συστατικό? (π.χ. καρότο, λέω 'γω τώρα, όπως τα κεϊκ καρότου...)

----------


## Gardelius

> Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ και εγώ για την συνταγή! Αλλά για  τα κόκκινα πουλιά τί κάνουμε? Μήπως πρέπει να προστεθεί και κανένα άλλο συστατικό? (π.χ. καρότο, λέω 'γω τώρα, όπως τα κεϊκ καρότου...)


*
Καλησπέρα!!!! Μπορείς να παρεις μια ιδέα εδω Αυγοτροφή για Καναρίνια κόκκινου παράγοντα (eggfood for red factor canaries ) !!*

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ σαν κατι να θυμηθηκα που λεγαμε πριν μηνες .Προφανως ειναι καποια που εχετε εκει και δεν υπαρχει εδω .Το ονομα της μηπως βρω τωρα στοιχεια περισσοτερα; τι συστατικα λεει οτι εχει; οπως και να εχει ,μπορεις να το κανεις με τον τροπο που σου ειπα 

ΠΑΝΟ για κοκκινα εκτος πτεροροιας δινεις ακριβως οπως ειναι και αν θες τριβεις καροτο και αναμιγνυεις στο τελος και οσο ζουμι βγαλει ,το βαζεις αντι νερου να απορροφησει το κουσκους .Εκει μπορει να διαλυσεις και την τεχνητη χρωστικη ,οποτε χρειαστει να παρεχεις .Ομως να εχεις υποψην σου ,οσο χρωστικη προβλεπεται για τροφη βαρους ολης της παρασκευασθεισας και οχι οση προβλεπεται για τα ml νερου που θα απορροφηθει απο το κουσκους

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη και Ηλία σας ευχαριστώ. Την κάνω και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

καλή μου φαίνεται, είναι για τεμπέληδες σαν και εμένα. αν και η αλήθεια είναι οτι την έχω βρεί με το πατέ Φουμαγκάλι. Πανεύκολο και πλέον είμαι σε επίπεδο 100% αποδοχής από τα πουλιά.
Μήτσο θα την δοκιμασω.

----------


## jk21

Σαν δοκιμη γιατι οχι ... αλλα αν εχεις αυγοτροφη με αυγα που βαζεις εσυ (και οχι την ετοιμη )και ειναι αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια ,μια χαρα ειναι και κεινη

----------


## babis100nx

Δημητρη επειδη δεν βρισκω τα μπισκοτα που εχεις βαλει εδω αν βαλω τα πτι μπεμπερ απο την κλασικη γνψστη εταιρια(δεν λεω ποια γιαιτ μπορει να θεωρηθει διαφιμηση; ) λες να κανουν?ή θα εχουν πολυ ζαχαρη?

----------


## antoninio

> πατέ Φουμαγκάλι.


τι ειναι αυτο βρε παιδια???

----------


## jk21

ΜΠΑΜΠΗ ολα την ιδια ποσοτητα εχουν (20% ) ... το εχω ψαξει ... τα αλλα τα εβαλα για φθηνοτερα .Ολα τα τυπου πτι μπερ κανουν 


http://carduelis.xoom.it/AME/i_aboutMe.html

http://carduelis.xoom.it/e_index.html

Here is Mr. Fumagalli's Semolina recipe: 4 tablespoons of wheat semolina, 1 teaspoon of honey, 1 egg, 1 glass of milk, water.  Preparation:  Boil a small quantity of water and set aside. Combine the milk, the wheat semolina and the white part only of the egg (albumen) in a little pot for about 5 minutes. You have to mix continuously the semolina using a wooden spoon and when it becomes dry you have to add a small quantity of the water you previously boiled. At the end of cooking, after 5 minutes, you take the pot off the stove, and add 1 teaspoon of honey and the yolk of the egg to it. You can also add powder or liquid vitamins and proteins if you want.  Put the semolina in a plastic container and when the semolina becomes cold and solid, transfer it to the refrigerator (not in the freezer).  You can maintain it in the refrigerator only for 2 or 3 days maximum. It is  truly a treat for birds.  The semolina is also a very digestible and secure food. I think that it is one of the possible solutions in order to feed the young birds for the first days of their life without having digestion problems (remember, you have to change it 2 or 3 times a day). It may be also used for other finches, such as Red Siskins, European Siskins, Redpolls, Canaries, etc.

Mr. Fumagalli's Eggs Pate' (Nestling Food) recipe is as follows: 1 boiled egg, 6 tablespoons of a good commercial dry egg pate' (Nestling Food), a pinch of protein dust (like casein or others), and a pinch of vitamin dust.  Preparation:  I boil the egg (small one) for 10 minutes (l5 minutes maximum for a big one), then I remove the egg from the water and I crush it completely, including the shell.  I add it to the dry pate', protein dust, and vitamin dust.  I mix it until I obtain a homogeneous product.  It's better to prepare the egg pate' daily, but you can prepare it in advance and keep it in the freezer and defrost what is needed daily.  A fast defrosting method is to put the frozen pate' into a little plate and putting the plate over a pot containing warm water.
Mr. Fumagalli's Boiled Fly Worms recipe: I buy live fly worms in a fish market and I prepare them myself. First of all, I wash the fly worms 3 times in water. I boil water and then add the fly worms. After the water boils again I wait 2 minutes and then remove. Immediately I pour them into cold water in order to kill the remainder of the bacteria. After that I dry them and put them in small plastic containers.  The containers are inserted in a plastic bag and are placed in the freezer. You can defrost them as described above for the egg pate'

----------


## babis100nx

Εφυγα για σουπερμαρκετ τα λεμε εμτα θα βαλω φωτο απο την μαγειρικη!Λολ!! απο οτι βλεπω πανω λεει και honey μελι σωστα?μπορουμε και εμεισ?επισεις μπορουμε και γαλα αντι για γιαουρτι??τεσπα παω και οτι περισεψει θα το φαω εγω!!χαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

κι εγω θα την δοκιμασω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια διοτι ακομα δεν βρηκα κους κους!!!

----------


## jk21

αντι γιαουρτι , μπορουμε με γαλα χωρις λακτοζη (αλλα το γιαουρτακι εχει και γαλακτοβακιλλους .... ισως μισο μισο θα ηταν ακομα πιο οκ αν σε βολευει με γαλα .Αν το γαλα ειναι πολυ λιγο ,μπορεις και κανονικο .αλλα στο συνολο της αυγοτροφης ,το γαλα με λακτοζη να μην ειναι πανω απο 5% των υλικων  ) .

ενα κουταλι του γλυκου στα 200 γρ αυγοτροφης ,σε πουλια που δεν εχουμε υποψια για μυκητες ή δεν ειχαν ποτε καποιο σχετικο παρελθον ,μπορουμε να δινουμε .Διαλυμενο στο γαλα ή σε λιγο νερο

----------


## Gardelius

*babis100nx  περιμένουμε φωτό!!!!!!!*

----------


## babis100nx

Λοιπον με αυτα τα υλικα ξεκινησα

Υστερα μεχρι να βρασει το αυγο και να φουσκωσει το κουσ κους εβαλα και ετριψα το πορτοκαλι(επισεις εβαλα και μιαμιση κουταλια του γλυκου  ριγανι)




Στο μουλτι περητω να σας πω πως μυρεζε οταν αλεσα και το αυγο το εβαλα με το τσοφλι για περισσοτερο ασβεστιο



Επισεις να μην ξεχαω πωσ στο μιγμα με το κους κους εβαλα και λιγο βιταμινη total tebrnil 10-12 σταγονες ισα ισα..τελος το μιγμα που εβγαλα ειναι αυτο αλλα δνε ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που επρεπε να βγει μου φενεται σαν να θελει ψησιμο μου εχει λασπωσει προφανως!!θα μας πει ο Δημητρης :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Μαλλον πρεπει να το φερεις καπελο στον jk21 μου φαινεται.... χαχαχαα την Κυριακη θα το κανω και εγω και θα σου πω!!! σιγουρα αυτο δεν δινεται στα πουλια!

----------


## babis100nx

Μαλλον πρεπει να το φερεις καπελο στον jk21 μου φαινεται. χαχαχαχαχα ελιωσα στο γελιο!!για αυτο λεω να την ψησω κανα 20 λεπτο να γινει ξηρη !!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω... θα σε γελασω... δεν ξερω αν γινεται να ψηθει???? μα πως εγινε ετσι????

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο κους κους και ποσο γιαουρτι εβαλες??? μου φαινεται εχεις βαλει παρα πολυ γιαουρτι σε σχεση με το κους κους!

----------


## babis100nx

Οσο λεει εβαλα απλα εκανα βλακεια καια ντι να βαζω το γιαουρτι με τοο κουσ κους μεσα στο μπολ με τα μπισκοτα κτλ εκανα το αναποδο αλαλ θα την ξανα φτιαξω γιατι ενας master chef δεν το βαζει ποτε κατω!χαχαχα

----------


## babis100nx

Δημητρη ειχες δικαιο φιλε μου ωρα το γιαουρτι ειναι πολυ λιγοτερο απο Πριν για να δουμε!!! μα ποιος εισαι οΣκαρμουτσος(απο το μαστερ σεφ)?χεχε σε πειραζω τωρα σε λιγο θα φτιαξω την σωστη!!

----------


## mitsman

Για κανε να δεις...... μην την κανω τσαμπα.... χαχαχαχαχααχα

----------


## babis100nx

σιγουρα καλυτερα απο πριν αλλα και παλι κατι με χαλαει!!την εβαλα στο ψυγειο να δω αμα θριματιζετε οταν κρυωσει γιαιτ τωρα πρεπει να κανω μαθημα σε εναν φιλαρακο για ενα μαθημα που γραφει αυριο!! :winky: θα τ απουμε το βραδακυ.

----------


## mitsman

ρε φιλε αυτο δεν τρωγεται... χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα με την καμμια!!!!!
μην το ξανακανεις.... περιμενε να το κανω και εγω να δω τι παιζει και θα σου πω.... παντως μην το δωσεις αυτο στα πουλια... ουτε να το κουτσουλησουν!!! χε χε χε!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Φιλε Μπαμπη.. εαν βλεπω εβαλες κανονικο τριμμενο πορτοκαλι, με το ζωμο του οχι το ξυσμα της φλουδας!!

----------


## babis100nx

Νικολα μονο ξυσμα εβαλα!!τωρα την εβαλα στο φουρνο με λαδοκολλα να δω μηπως και για να μην την πεταξω θα δω πως θα γινει!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

το γιαουρτι ειναι πολυ. μηπως ειναι δυο κουταλακια του γλυκου και 400γρ μπισκοτα?

----------


## babis100nx

Tωρα που την εψησα κανα 20 λεπτο την εβαλα παλι στο μπλεντερ και βγηκε κομπλε σαν κανονικη αυγοτροφη του εμποριου σε λιγο θα ανιβασω φωτο γιαιτ εχω μαι δουλιτσα τωρα.

----------


## jk21

Λοιπον καταρχην αποκλειεται αυτο το γιαουρτι να ειναι μονο 2 κουταλιες .αν ειναι τοτε ειναι φουλ γεματες και οχι κοφτες .Επισης βασικοτατο λαθος ,ειναι η επιλογη του γιαουρτιου .Ειπα ξεκαθαρα οχι στραγγιστο και δεν ηταν τυχαιο .Το στραγγιστο δεν εχει νερο για να φουσκωσει το κουσκους και σε ιση ποσοτητα ,στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι σαν να ειχαμε την διπλη ποσοτητα αγελαδινου αστραγγιστου γιαουρτιου .Αλλιως τα λιπαρα του γιαουρτιου απο 3.7 ενος κανονικου αγελαδινου ,δεν θα πηγαινανε στα 10% του στραγγγιστου ...

αλλα ακομα και ετσι ,αμφιβαλλω αν εμεινει κουσκους και γιαουρτι μονα τους τουλαχιστον το 20 λεπτο για να αρχισει να απορροφα το κουσκους το γιαουρτι και να φουσκωσει .Αν δεν γινει αυτο ,οταν ειναι μονα τους ,μετα δυσκολα γινεται .Επιπλεον δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι το κουσκους που πηρε φουσκωνει με κρυο νερο ή γαλα ή γιαουρτι .Δοκιμασες μικρη ποσοτητα με νερο να δεις αν γινεται ; αυτο που εβαλες ειχε μαλακωσει τελικα; ευτυχως με το ψησιμο θα ερθει πιστευω ,σε κατασταση που μπορει να δοθει γιατι ειναι κριμα  ...

----------


## babis100nx

Μετα απο ψησιμο 20 λεπτων στο φουρνο με λαδοκολα βγηκε αυτο!!Ο ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩΝ ΝΙΚΑ!!

----------


## jk21

το κουσκους παραμενει σκληρο; για κοιταξε λιγο .παρε ενα και βαλε στο στομα .αν δεν ειναι μαλακο ,τοτε δεν κανει

----------


## babis100nx

Mαλακό ειναι δημητρη!!και ειναι και ωραιο αφου σκεφτομαι να το φαω εγω!!χαχα

----------


## jk21

οκ θα το δεις στα πουλακια .Αν το φανε οκ .Αν οχι παει να πει οτι δεν απορροφα καλα και θελεις καποιο αλλο .Αν ναι δοκιμασε εκεινα που σου ειπα που ειναι σιγουρα .Θα ηθελα αυριο απλα να κανεις ενα τεστ ανεξαρτητο απο την αυγοτροφη .Βαλε μιση κουταλια γιαουρτι απο αυτο ,μια κουταλαλια νερο και μια κουταλια κουσκους ανακατεμενα καλα ,να δεις σε ποση ωρα (οση ωρα και να παρει ) το κουσκους θα τα απορροφησει και θα παρει ξανα κοκκωδη μορφη

----------


## mitsman

Θα την εκανα την Κυριακη την αυγοτροφη αλλα μετα απο αυτο που ειδα με τον Μπαμπη μου κινησε την περιεργεια και την εκανα σημερα για να μην κανει κανεις αλλος καποιο λαθος!
Τελικα ολα καλα ετσι ακριβως οπως τα γραφει ο Μητσος!

Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα:



τα πρόσθετα διαλυμμενα στα 10 μλ νερου
ferti , calci lux , αρρωμα πορτοκαλι και γυρη



Το κους κους 




Το κους κους με το γιαουρτι και τα προσθετα στο νερο σε αναμονη:




Το κους κους 20 λεπτα μετα:




Το παραπανω μειγμα με 25 γραμμαρια σκονης για κρεμα νεοσσων και 75 γραμμαρια σκονης μπισκοτων πτι μπερτ




Το μειγμα τελειωμενο με το αυγο μεσα:





και επειδη απο μικρο και απο τρελο μαθαινεις την αληθεια... βαλαμε τα κοκατιλακια μας τα μωρα να δοκιμασουν:

----------


## jk21

ΜΗΤΣΟ αν το αφηνες λιγο ακομα το κουσκους ,θα γινοτανε ακομα πιο σπυρωτο .Απορροφα και αλλο .Ακομα και μισαωρο να μεινει ,σε νορμαλ θερμοκρασια ,το γιαουρτι δεν παθαινει κατι εκτος ψυγειου .Αλλα αν φοβαται καποιος ,το αφηνει να απορροφησει και εντος ψυγειου .Επισης καθε τοσο ανακατεμα με το κουταλι ,βοηθα στην πιο γρηγορη διογκωση 

Οπως και να χει ,μια χαρα ειναι !

----------


## mitsman

Δεν απορροφαει αλλο... ειχε φθασει στο τερμα!!!!! το ανακατευα καθε τοσο... ειναι πολυ σπειρωρο το αποτελεσμα... καθολου λασπωδες.... δες στην φωτο
απλα θεωρω πολυ λιγο το αυγο!

----------


## jk21

σε αυτη τη φωτο φαινεται καλυτερο ! οκ τοτε 

το αυγο για προετοιμασια ,ειναι μια χαρα  .Γυρω στα 200 γρ τα αλλα υλικα και 60-70 γρ το αυγο 

για νεοσσους ανετα μπαινει και ενας κροκος ομως ,επιπλεον .Αν μπει ασπραδι ,θα λασπωσει

----------


## serafeim

100 γρμ πτι μπερ παπαδοπουλου
4 κουταλιες της σουπας τραχανα
2 κουταλιες γιαουρτι στραγκιστο
10μλ νερο
φλουδα πορτοκαλιου
1 αυγο βρασμενο
βραζουμε σε πολυ σιγανη φωτια τον τραχανα μεσα στο νερο(10 μλ) και γιαουρτι(2 κουταλιες)
κανουμε σκονη το πτι μπερ και ριχνουμε το ξυσμα πορτοκαλι και επειτα το αυγο(βρασμενο 15 λεπτα) σε ροδελες και το χτυπαμε στο μουλτι παλμικα
ριχνουμε το πρωτο μειγμα μας τραχανα,νερο,γιαουρτι και ανακατευουμε για να ομοιογενοποιηθουν ολα τα υλικα μαζι...
και μετα στον φουρνο !!!

Δημητρη να το δοκιμασω?

----------


## jk21

γιατι να μην το δοκιμασεις; μια δοκιμη θα μας πεισει ! θα σου να μην βαλεις μεσα τα μπισκοτα πριν το ψησιμο και το αυγο ,αφου εχει βρασει καπως ο τραχανας ,να το ριξεις πανω του ωμο και να ανακατεψεις για λιγο στο κατσαρολακι να πηξει λιγο ,να γινει μια μαζα .Μετα ψησιμο να αφυδατωθει καπως το μιγμα και μετα ανακατεμα στο μουλτι με το μπισκοτο 

να βγαλεις φωτο την διαδικασια  και να μας την παρουσιασεις αν πετυχει σαν ξεχωρη δικια σου αυγοτροφη ,γιατι θα σου αξιζει ,αλλα θα αξιζει και στα μελη να την εχουμε καπου ξεχωρα να την βρισκουν πιο ευκολα  !!!

----------


## serafeim

κομπλε... αρχιζουμε απο τωωωωωωωρα!!  :Happy: 
let's μαγειρεψουμε!! !!!

----------


## geog87

πωωωω με μπριζωσατε....την Δευτερα θα την φτιαξω και εγω!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Απιστευτη αποδοχη απο cockatiel ,φλωρια, καρδερινες και καναρινια!

----------


## geog87

αντι για τροφη για νεοσους τι να βαλω??????

----------


## mitsman

η τροφη για νεοσσους ηταν ειναι και θα ειναι δικη  μου εμπνευση... εσυ θα βαλεις 100 γραμμαρια μπισκοτο!

----------


## geog87

λεω να βαλω 100γρ της αλλης αυγοτροφη που εχω φτιαξει by jk21... ε???????

----------


## mitsman

δεν ειναι αρκετα ξηρη και δεν θα τραβηξει υγρα και θα ειναι λιγο λασπωμενη...

----------


## jk21

απο την δικια μου δοκιμη στα πουλια (σημερα τελειωσε το κεσεδακι ) 
ειχα την ιδια φανατικη προτιμηση απο τα καναρια μου (ειδικα τα θηλυκα την αλλαζουν τα φωτα ) και  ειδα πιο μεγαλη αποδοχη απο την  καρδερινα .

Σημερα δοκιμασα  κατι νεο ,προσθετοντας σε 3 μπισκοτα τριμμενα  ,ενα κροκο μονο αυγου (οχι ασπραδι για να μην λασπωσουν ) και εκανα αναμιξη του προαναφερθεντος με 100 γρ της αγαπημενης μου συνταγης  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*που εχω αρκετα σακκουλακια στην καταψυξη 

προσθεσα και αρωμα λεμονι (εχω αρκετα απο μια χαρτινη καρτελα που ειχε φερει πριν κανα 2 μηνες γνωστο μαρκετ ,σε διαφορες γευσεις ) ,καθως και σιτελαιο και λινελαιο για βιταμινη Ε και ω3 ,ω6 λιπαρα οξεα ( μισο κουταλακι το καθενα ) και λιγο εκχυλισμα ριγανης ,προπολης ,εχινακειας και αλλων βοτανων που εχω κανει .Μοσχομυριζει ... απο αυριο θα δω και την αποδοχη σε αυτην (θα βαλω και λιγο  jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής ....  )

----------


## jk21

αν αναμιξουμε την αλλη συνταγη Γιωργο ,δεν χρειαζεται ουτε κουσκους επιπλεον για να απορροφησει το γιαουρτι ,ουτε γιαουρτι ,γιατι εκεινη εχει γαλα και ειναι κομπλε ,οποτε χωρις γιαουρτι δεν θα σου λασπωσει

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη, trans λιπαρά οξέα που έχει το μπισκότο είναι υγιεινά για τα πουλιά? Όμοια λιπαρά τρώνε και στην φύση? Μπορείς να συμβουλευτής και την διατροφολόγο για τα λιπαρά στα μπισκότα.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Για αυτο Μιχαλη οπως θα ειδες ειχα γραψει αρχικα 

*Η συνταγή που ακολουθεί ,έρχεται να δώσει λύση σε αυτούς που είτε σαν δικαιολογία ,είτε πραγματικα ,λενε οτι δεν μπορουν να κανουν κατι τετοιο
Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)
και μεχρι τη στιγμη που σκεφτηκατε να την δοκιμασατε ,ταιζατε στα πουλια ,τις γνωστες ετοιμες μπισκοτοαυγοτροφές ,με υλικά που πιθανότατα δεν ήταν ποιοτικά προοριζόμενα και για ανθρωπους 

**Η συνταγη αυτη λοιπον Μιχαλη ,κατεβαζει την ποσοστοση του μπισκοτου στο τελικο μιγμα .Ποσο % μπισκοτο και αντιστοιχα trans λιπαρα εχουν οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,οταν το μπισκοτο (αγνωστων περαιτερω στοιχειων και υλικων κατασκευης ) ειναι η βασικη ουσια στη συσταση τους ; οταν οι αυγοτροφες λενε οτι εχουν ελαια και λιπη ,τα λιπη τι λιπαρα εχουν; Εγω ειμαι σταθερος στον τελικο μου στοχο Μιχαλη ,που ειναι οι αυγοτροφες χωρις ζαχαρη και με διακριτα συστατικα (και προελευση ... ) στο μπισκοτο που εχουν σαν βαση .Αλλοι αργα ή γρηγορα εκ των πραγματων θα αλλαξουν 
**
ωστε να μοιασουνε καποιους αλλους ,που δεν ντρεπονται να πουν τα συστατικα τους εκει στην μακρινη αυστραλια 

http://www.vetafarm.com.au/products/GOLDEN-SONG.html


Ingredients: 
Select Australian whole grains including: Corn, Wheat, Soybean, Oats 
High quality additives including:
Fat soluble vitamins – A, D, E, K.
Water soluble vitamins – B1, B2, B3, B6, B12.
Minerals – Magnesium, Potassium, Iron, Zinc, Sodium, Manganese, Calcium, Phosphorous.
Polyunsaturated Fatty Acids – vegetable oils.
Amino Acids – Lysine, Methionine. 
There are no feed mill by-products used in the manufacture of Golden Song, only wholesome full grains are used. 


και να τονιζουν οτι δεν εχουν υποπροιοντα στη συσταση τους ,αλλα πληρη δημητριακα !!!

για κοιτα ...τονιζουν : real whole eeg ,πραγματικο αυγο ...  αραγε τι αλλο συνηθιζεται ισως να παρεχεται στις ζωοτροφες ,που νοιωθουν την αναγκη να αντιδιαστειλουν ξεκαθαρα τη θεση τους ; γιατι διευκρινιζουν οτι εχουν ποιοτικα δημητριακα ; ας το κανουν και οι ευρωπαικες εταιριες και εδω ειμαι να τους πω μπραβο ! ετσι δεν θα αναγκαζονται ολοι να παριστανουν τους μαγειρες  .....


http://www.vetafarm.com.au/products/...T-FORMULA.html

Superior Ingredients: Real whole egg farmed fresh in Qld, quality grains from the Riverina region of NSW, Blueberry, amino acids, balanced vitamins, minerals, and vegetable oils high in Omega fatty acids are the mainstay of our new superior formula.
Maize, soybean, wheat, whole egg, soy protein, lecithin, vegetable oils and natural organic acids.
Vitamins: A, B6, B12, D3, C, H and
Minerals: calcium, copper, iron, magnesium, phosphorus potassium, selenium, sodium and zinc.*

----------


## aeras

Δημήτρη τώρα με αναγκάζεις να κρίνω και αυτή την αυγοτροφή. Όταν τα λάδια θερμαίνονται, τα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα υποβαθμίζονται εύκολα. Το λίπος είναι μια συμπυκνωμένη πηγή ενέργειας και δεν φαίνεται να καταστέλλει την όρεξη και την υπερβολική κατανάλωση τροφής τόσο καλά όσο οι υδατάνθρακες και οι πρωτεΐνες. Έχει προταθεί ότι, λόγω της συγκριτικά μικρής δυνατότητας των λιπών να επιφέρουν κορεσμό, είναι εύκολο να καταναλωθούν περισσότερα λιπαρά τρόφιμα, μια κατάσταση η οποία αναφέρεται ως παθητική υπερκατανάλωση. Οι πρωτεΐνες και οι υδατάνθρακες έχουν επίσης μεγαλύτερη θερμική απόκριση από το λίπος. Ως θερμική απόκριση θεωρούμε την ενέργεια που χάνεται ως θερμότητα μετά από ένα γεύμα.Ένας τύπος trans λιπαρά εμφανίζεται φυσικά στο γάλα και το σωματικό λίπος των μηρυκαστικών (όπως τα βοοειδή και τα πρόβατα), σε ένα επίπεδο των 2-5% του συνολικού λίπους.

----------


## jk21

γιατι ; νομιζεις οτι εγω την θεωρω καλη; αν ειχε ελαιολαδο ομως; κανει τρανς το ελαιολαδο στο απλο ψησιμο; μεχρι και σε ηπιο τηγανισμα αντεχει ... 

απο μενα Μιχαλη δεν θα κρυφθει καμμια αληθεια ! πρωτα τα πουλια και μετα εγω

*Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*καρθαμελαιο ,σιτελαιο ,ηλιελαιο ειναι λαδια που χανουν πολυ την αξια τους με το ψησιμο και ειναι *κατι που ηταν λαθος μου ,σαν προταση παροχης με αυτο τον τροπο .οταν ενσωματωνονται καθε μερα 1-2 σταγονες στην αυγοτροφη μια ταιστρας οτι καλυτερο .αντιθετα το ελαιολαδο ειναι μια χαρα .βαλε απο αυτο*

----------


## aeras

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?33795-%CE%97-%CE%91%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%84%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%C  E%AE-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85-(my-eggfood-recipe)
Δημήτρη την παραπάνω αυγοτροφή κρίνω. Λέω όταν τα λάδια θερμαίνονται, τα ακόρεστα λιπαρά οξέα υποβαθμίζονται εύκολα και ότι στο γάλα ένα επίπεδο των 2-5% του συνολικού λίπους είναι trans λιπαρά. Μην με προτρέπεις χάνεις τον χρόνο σου δεν φτιάχνω αυγοτροφή,  μόνο αυγό βραστό  χορηγώ για πρωτεΐνη, αυτήν έχουν ανάγκη τα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

http://estia.hua.gr:8080/dspace/bits...telopoulou.pdf

διαβασε τι λεει για το ελαιολαδο και τις υψηλες θερμοκρασιες (τηγανισμα ... χειροτερα απο ψησιμο ) και ριξε μια ματια στη συνταγη που λες ,να δεις οτι ειναι φτιαγμενη με ελαιολαδο !

αλλα και εδω

http://bioarmonia.gr/en/article/27924/

Το γεγονός αυτό έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία και αποδεικνύει την καταλληλότητα του ελαιολάδου ως λιπαρής ουσίας για τηγάνισμα.

και σε πολλα αλλα μερη ! Αν μου βρεις μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη με ελαιολαδο (με πυρηνελαιο δεν στο αποκλειω ... ) ελα και δειξτην μου !


εχεις υπολογισει ποσο ειναι το 5% στο γαλα που εχω στη συνταγη ;  300 ml  γαλακτος χωρις λακτοζη εχουν ....

για να δουμε .... α το βρηκα  :  1.5 % λιπαρα  .αρα 300 ml εχουν 4.5 ml λιπαρα .Απο αυτα το  5% σου βαζω εγω ,συμφωνα με οσα λες (το μεγιστο )  ειναι  0.225 ml λιπαρα .Καπου 0.2 γρ χονδρικα  .Αρα μια αυγοτροφη που εχει συνολικο βαρος  χονδρικα αν θυμαμαι ,λιγο λιγοτερο απο κιλο  εχει μεσα της 0.2γρ ανθυγιεινα λιπαρα .Δηλαδη ενα πουλι ,αν φαει μονο αυγοτροφη μια μερα ( 4γρ )  θα παρει  0.2 / 250  γρ τετοια λιπαρα ( το 250 ειναι 1000/4 )  . η διαιρεση δινει  0.0008 gr λιπαρα τρανς ,δηλαδη  0.8 mg λιπαρα τρανς ....   

τωρα εγω ταιζω αυγοτροφη με τοσα πολλα τρανς λιπαρα ... εσυ βρε Μιχαλη ταιζεις αυγο ή ετοιμη τελικα;
*Λυκοπένιο (ποστ 27 )  ....*γιατι η ετοιμη με τα φυτικα λαδακια της μεσα (ας αποδεχθω οτι δεν εχουν ξαναχρησιμοποιηθει ... ) ε τα εχουν τα τρανς τους ,ουκω λιγα συμφωνα και με την πτυχιακη μελετη του χαροκοπειου πανεπηστημιου  ....





http://www.olympos.gr/proionta/gala/gala-xoris-laktozi-freelact/


*Διατροφικές Πληροφορίες**         Γάλα χωρίς Λακτόζη "freelact"**Πίνακας θρεπτικών συστατικών*
*Ανά 100ml*
*Ανά μερίδα*
*1 Ποτήρι 250ml*

*Ενέργεια*
44 kcal
185 kj
111 kcal
463 kj

*Πρωτε*ΐνες
3.3 g
8.3 g

*Υδατάνθρακες
εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα*
4,4 g
4.3 g
11 g
10.8 g

*Λιπαρά
εκ των οποίων κορεσμένα*
1.5 g
0.8 g
3.8 g
2 g

*Νάτριο
Αλάτι*
0.04 g
0.24 g
0.1 g
0.6 g

----------


## mitsman

Θέλω να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση εγώ.... Το αυγό όταν το βράχου με και μάλιστα 15 λεπτά δεν έχει πρόβλημα ;;;;;

----------


## jk21

τα ενζυμα του εξαφανιζονται και καποιες βιταμινες υποβαθμιζονται .τα λιπαρα του οξεα επηρεαζονται λιγοτερο απο το ψησιμο (ελαφρως ) και πολυ λιγοτερο αν το τηγανιζαμε .

----------


## serafeim

οφ τοπικ...
Δημητρη εχω μια νεα ιδεα συνταγης αυγοτρφης οχι εκτελεσμενη ουτε τα συστατικα της και την εκτελεση της..
η ιδεα ειναι αν αφαιρουσαμε ολα τα αρνητικα για το πουλι σε ενα κεικ και προσθετα σκληρο αλευρι και αλευρι σιτου 50-50 δηλαδη...
δε θα καταφερναμε μια καλη θρεπτικη συνταγη και πλουσια? μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε και σε αυτην τραχανα ή κους κους...
το κεικ ξερουμε οτι τα περισσοτερα θελουν γαλα... θα το βγαζαμε θα  βαζαμε 10 μλ γαλα και το υπολοιπο νερο... θα μπορουσαμε να μην βαλουμε  και μπεικιν παουντερ καθολου απλα να μην μας αφριζε και να γινοταν  αφρατο και στο τελος προσθετου + επιπλεον αυγο βρασμενο αλεσμενο στο  μουλτι!!!

τι λες?

----------


## mitsman

Οι πρωτεΐνες του;;;;

----------


## serafeim

να πω την συνταγη οπως την εχω στο νου μου? γιατι απο πρωτεινες δεν ξερω !!

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμ τον Δημήτρη ρώτησα....

----------


## serafeim

ααα συγγνωμη.......... ::

----------


## vicky_ath

Όταν θερμαίνεται το αυγό συμβαίνει μετουσίωση των πρωτεινών του.. δηλαδή μη αντιστρεπτή μεταβολή της τριτοταγούς δομής, η οποία περιγράφει το τελικό τρισδιάστατο σχήμα της πρωτεινικής αλυσίδα, όταν αναδιπλώνεται πάνω στον εαυτό της.
Αναλυτικά, κατά τη θέρμανση του αυγού:
-το ασπράδι αρχίζει να πήζει στη θερμοκρασία των 62 βαθμών Κελσίου και στους 65 βαθμούς δεν είναι πλέον ρευστό. Στους 70 είναι συμπαγε΄ς.
-ο κρόκος είναι περισσότερο θερμοάντοχος. Αρχίζει να πήζει στους 70 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Στα βραστά αυγά η ταχύτητα της πήξης αυξάνει με την αύξηση της θερμοκρασίας. Η στερεότητα του ασπραδιού και ολόκληρου του αυγού εξαρτάται από τη θερμοκρασία και το χρόνο θέρμανσης.

----------


## mitsman

Τώρα από αυτά που είπες εγώ πρέπει να καταλάβω αν χάνει κ τι κ πόσο το αυγό....;;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

χαχαχαχα.... Δεν χάνει τίποτα... μη σε νοιάζει.....

----------


## lianna

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να την φτιάξω τη συνταγή αλλά έχω μείνει πιά με ένα καναρίνι - το επόμενο θα το πάρω από τον Δημήτρη - και η ποσότητες είναι μεγάλες. Μπορώ να το φυλάξω στην κατάψυξη;

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ θεωρω οτι απο ενα κεικ ,ουσιαστικα μονο η ζαχαρη (αν υπαρχει ) ειναι το ουσιαστικο προβλημα .Μπορεις ισως σε δευτερη μοιρα ,να θεωρησεις αρνητικο το γαλα. Αν και για μενα δεν υπαρχει κανενα ουσιαστικο προβλημα και το εξηγησα σε νωριτερο ποστ .Επιπλεον παρεχει  ασβεστιο και βιταμινη d3 σε επαρκεια ,που αν την διναμε με αλλο σκευασμα (οπου χρειαζεται ) θα ειχαμε ισως προβλημα με την παραλληλη χορηγηση βιταμινη Α που εμπεριεχεται στα περισσοτερα σκευασματα που εχουν και βιτ d3 .Περα απο αυτα η βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα ενος συμπληρωματος φυσικου ,ειναι και καλυτερη απο ενα συνθετικο και σε ποσοτητες  που δεν ειναι επικιδυνες .Η συνταγη κεικ που ονομαζω η ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ μου ,ειναι εδω και λιγο καιρο και θα ειναι αν δεν σκεφτω κατι ακομη καλυτερο ,αυτη στην οποια εχω πληρη εμπιστοσυνη .Ειναι η ιδια που θα διαλεγα να δωσω ,ακομα και αν οι ετοιμες ηταν ξεκαθαρο ( που μπορει να εχουν ,αλλα δεν το ξερουμε οταν δεν μας δινουν στοιχεια ) οτι εχουν αγνα υλικα που τα μπορουσαν να προοριζονται και για τον ανθρωπο .


Λιαννα θα μπορουσε να διατηρηθει  ,αλλα στη θεση σου θα εδινα απλα  αυγο καθε 3 μερες  (οσο φαει εντος την μιας ημερας και μετα πεταμα )  και στην πτεροροια καθε μερα .Αν θες να φτιαξεις μια να διατηρειται στην καταψυξη ,τοτε φτιαξε αυτη  
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*που ειναι ακομα πιο θρεπτικη .Θυμισε μου με αυτο το πουλακι ή με αλλο που εχει πεθανει ειχαμε προβλημα με μυκητες; αν με αυτο και το εχει ξεπερασει ,ουτε στο ονειρο του δεν θα φαει αυγοτροφη με μπισκοτο ,εστω σαν μερος της συνταγης !

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ουσιαστικα μικροδιαφορες (ανοιξε εκει που λεει proteins )

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/111/2

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/117/2

----------


## lianna

Γειά σου Δημήτρη. Χαίρομαι πολύ που μπορώ να σας διαβάσω πάλι διότι με τη μετακόμιση της Υπηρεσίας μου κάναμε δύο μήνες να έχουμε internet. To καναρίνι που είχε μύκητες πέθανε. Τώρα έχω μόνο ένα timbranto ανοικτό σε όλες τις διατροφικές μου αλχημείες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν έχεις ένα οι ποσότητες που αναγράφετε είναι μεγάλες με αποτέλεσμα να μένουν πολύ καιρό στην κατάψυξη. Τη συγκεκριμένη συνταγή την έχω φτιάξω και του άρεσε πολύ, για την ακρίβεια την κατασπάραζε. Αν κάποιος μένει Μαρούσι και βαριέται να μαγειρέψει πολύ ευχαρίστως να τη φτιάξω και να τη μοιραστώ μαζί του.

----------


## aeras

Γάλα ονομάζουμε το προϊόν της άμελξης των θηλαστικών. 
Το γάλα προορίζεται για τη διατροφή του νεογνού του κάθε θηλαστικού και επειδή οι θρεπτικές ανάγκες κάθε ζώου διαφέρουν, διαφέρει και η σύσταση κάθε γάλακτος.
Βεβαίως, γάλα εννοούμε και το γυναικείο γάλα το οποίο είναι ανώτερης βιολογικής αξίας, από οποιοδήποτε άλλο γάλα, για τον άνθρωπο. 
Σύσταση γυναικείου γάλακτος: % 
1) Λεύκωμα 1,2 γρμ% 
2) Λίπος 4 γρμ% 
3) Υδατάνθρακες (λακτόζη) 7 γρμ% 
4) Άλατα 0,2 γρμ% 
5) Νερό 87,6%
6) Θερμίδες 70% 
7) Βιταμίνες: D, K, E, όλες οι Β, Α, C 
Σύσταση γάλακτος αγελάδος 
1) Λεύκωμα 3,5 γρμ% 
2) Λίπος 4 γρμ% 
3) Υδατάνθρακες (λακτόζη) 4,5 γρμ% 
4) Άλατα 0,7 γρμ% 
5) Νερό 87,3% 
6) Θερμίδες 65% 
7) Βιταμίνες: A, D, E, K, όλες οι B και απειροελάχιστες ποσότητες C. 
Σύσταση γάλακτος προβάτου 
1) Λεύκωμα 6, 30 γρμ% 
2) Λίπος 3,8 γρμ% 
3) Υδατάνθρακες (λακτόζη) 4, 6 γρμ% 
4) Άλατα 0,8 γρμ% 
5) Νερό 66 % 
6) Βιταμίνες: Α, D, K, E, όλες οι Β 
Σύσταση γάλακτος κατσικιού 
1) Λεύκωμα 3,70 γρμ% 
2) Λίπος 4,24 γρμ% 
3) Υδατάνθρακες (λακτόζη) 4,51 γρμ% 
4) Άλατα 0,78 γρμ% 
5) Νερό 77,36% 
6) Βιταμίνες: Α, D, Ε, Κ, όλες οι Β 
Θρεπτική αξία του γάλακτος 
Έχει όλα τα απαραίτητα θρεπτικά συστατικά, επειδή είναι τροφή των νεογνών, γι΄αυτό και θεωρείται πλήρης τροφή. Είναι ένα σκαλί κάτω από το αυγό, έχει δηλαδή μεγάλη βιολογική αξία, ενώ δεν περιέχει τις πρωτεΐνες που έχουν θειούχα αμινοξέα (κυστείνη, μεθυονίνη). Έχει κορεσμένα λίπη και ακόρεστα και περιέχει γαλακτόζη που είναι απαραίτητη για την απορρόφηση του ασβεστίου και των αμινοξέων, ασβέστιο, φώσφορο, βιταμίνες και υψηλής αξίας πρωτεΐνες.
http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=923

Ασβέστιο και λακτόζη σε συνηθισμένες τροφές

Περ. σε ασβέστιο*
Περ. σε λακτόζη 

Μαγειρεμένο μπρόκολο 
1 κούπα
94-177 mg


Μαγειρεμένο κινέζικο λάχανο
1 κούπα
158 mg


Μαγειρεμένες λαχανίδες
1 κούπα
148-357 mg


Μαγειρεμένα γογγύλια
94-179 mg


Γαλακτοκομικά Προϊόντα

Παγωτό/παγωμένο γάλα (224γρ)
176 mg
6-7 g

Γάλα (πλήρες - χαμηλό σε λιπαρά - βουτυρόγαλα, 224γρ.)
291-316 mg
12-13 g

Επεξεργασμένο τυρί (28γρ)
159-219 mg
2-3 g

Κρέμα γάλακτος (112γρ)
134 mg
4-5 g

Απλό γιαούρτι (224γρ)
274-415 mg
12-13 g

Ψάρι/θαλασσινά 

Στρείδια (ωμά) 1 κούπα
226 mg


Σολομός με κόκαλα (κονσέρβα) 84 γρ
167 mg


Σαρδέλες (84 γρ)
371 mg


Γαρίδες (κονσέρβα) 84 γρ
98 mg


Άλλα

Σιρόπι ζάχαρης (2κτσ)
274 mg


Τοφού (επεξεργασμένο με άλατα ασβεστίου) 84 γρ
225 mg



*Θρεπτική αξία τροφών. Η αξία ποικίλει, ανάλογα με τις μεθόδους επεξεργασίας και προετοιμασίας.
** Προερχόμενη από τη Δυσανεξία στη λακτόζη της Αμερικανικής Διαιτητικής Εταιρίας 1991.

Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το γάλα προορίζεται για τη διατροφή του νεογνού του κάθε θηλαστικού, από όλα τα θηλαστικά μόνο ο άνθρωπος συνεχίζει να διατρέφετε με αυτό και τα παράγωγά του μετά την ηλικία του νεογνού, τώρα με τις αυγοτροφές έχει μπει και στην διατροφή των οικόσιτων ωδικών και καλλωπιστικών πτηνών που ποτέ δεν έχουν τραφεί με το ιδιο καθώς και με τα παράγωγά του. Ποσο κοντά είναι στην διατροφή των πτηνών το γάλα και τα παράγωγά του είναι ένα θέμα. Και τα μπισκότα έχουν γάλα, πολύ ασβέστιο έχει και το σιρόπι ζάχαρης που σίγουρα δεν έχουν αδυναμία πέψης όπως συμβαίνει με την λακτόζη.
Nα θυμάστε ότι η απορρόφηση του φυτικού σιδήρου μειώνεται όταν αυτός συνδυάζεται με:
• Γάλα, τυρί, γιαούρτι, καθώς και συμπληρώματα ασβεστίου.
• Φυτικές ίνες, π.χ. σιτηρά ολικής άλεσης.
• Σόγια και προϊόντα σόγιας.
• Παντζάρια, γλυκοπατάτα και σπανάκι.
• Kρόκο αυγού.
Tα περισσότερα δημητριακά πρωινού είναι εμπλουτισμένα με σίδηρο. Ωστόσο, ο συνδυασμός τους με το γάλα μειώνει την απορρόφηση του σιδήρου, εξαιτίας του ασβεστίου που περιέχει το γάλα. Σύμφωνα με τους διαιτολόγους, καλό είναι να μεσολαβεί ένα χρονικό διάστημα τουλάχιστον μίας ώρας ανάμεσα στην κατανάλωση ενός τροφίμου πλούσιου σε φυτικό σίδηρο και ενός τροφίμου που δυσχεραίνει την απορρόφησή του.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω στην παρουσα αυγοτροφη ,υπαρχει ειτε γιαουρτι (με χαμηλη ποσοτητα λακτοζης γιατι οι γαλακτοβακιλλοι την εχουν κανει γαλακτικο οξυ )  ή γαλα χωρις λακτοζη .
η Αυγοτροφη εχει θειουχα αμινοξεα απο το αυγο και η αλλη που ειναι σαν κεικ ,εχει και απο το αλευρι βρωμης .Εκτος απο μεγαλα πουλια ,τα μικρα στρουθιομορφα (οπως το καναρινι ,η καρδερινα ,ο φλωρος κλπ ) δεν τρωνε στη φυση αυγα αλλων πουλιων ,ομως εμεις δινουμε και σε προσφατη αναφορα σου δινεις και συ βρε Μιχαλη ... Δεν ειναι ουτε το γαλα ,ουτε το γιαουρτι το βασικο συστατικο στην αυγοτροφη ...Τα μπισκοτα τυπου πτι μπερ ,δεν εχουν γαλα .Τα τυπου μιραντα νομιζω εχουν καποια ποσοτητα μικρη  .Τα μη σαρκοφαγα  πουλια δεν εχουν μεγαλες αναγκες σε σιδηρο .Απεναντιας αν τραφουν με τροφες ισχυρες σε περιεκτικοτητα ,μπορει να οδηγηθουν σε τοξικωση σιδηρου .Αντιθετα τα ωοτοκα θηλυκια ,εχουν μεγαλες αναγκες πριν την αναπαραγωγη σε ασβεστιο και βιτ d3 για την απορροφηση του  .Εχω επισης δει συνταγες με γαλα γνωστων ιταλων εκτροφεων ιθαγενων  (πολυ περισσοτερο γαλα  ) που συζητηθηκαν σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους για πτηνα ,που συνυπηρξαμε ,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι να τις εκανες τοσο μεγαλη κριτικη  ...

----------


## jk21

δεν το εχω κανει (την ειχα κανει με γιαουρτι ) αλλα πριν λιγο σκεφτηκα κατι ακομα καλυτερο .Πατε στο μαρκετ ,παιρνεται κεφιρ και βαζεται στη θεση του γιαουρτιου .Στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν χρειαζεται να προστεθει νερο στο γιαουρτι .Ετσι εχετε μια αυγοτροφη φουλ στα προβιοτικα  *Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*

----------


## mitsman

αυριο θα την κανω! ποσο κεφιρ να βαλουμε αντι γιαουτιου και νερου?

----------


## jk21

κοιταξε να δεις ... ηταν δυο κουταλιες της σουπας γιαουρτι και 10 ml νερου πριν και στη θεση τους θα βαλεις κεφιρ .Δεν το εχω φτιαξει με κεφιρ (ακομα ) αλλα πιστευω 3 κουταλιες της σουπας ειναι οκ ,στη θεση των αλλων υλικων .

----------


## mitsman

σε ml θα με βολευε να μου πεις!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια το κεφιρ ειναι επικινδυνο!!!
πληροφοριακα το λεω δεν το ηξερα κι εγω στην σχολη το εμαθα...
ειναι στα τοπ θρεπτικοτατο αλλα η κακη χρηση του μπορει να ειναι μοιραιο για ζωο και κακο για τον ανθρωπο...

----------


## jk21

3Χ15 ml = 45 ml 


ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ ποια χρηση καθιστα επικινδυνο το κεφιρ;

----------


## serafeim

θα σε γελασω Δημητρη δεν το θυμαμαι!!!!
απλα κοιταξτε προσεχτικα  τις οδηγιες πισω στο μπουκαλι...
αμα το θυμηθω θα σου πω!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη 1000000000000000 συγγνωμη εκανα λαθος...
το μπερδεψα με αλλο....
το κεφιρ φτιαχνετε απο σπορους κεφιρ(φυτο) και επισης το κεφιρ δεν προκαλει δυσανεξια σε ατομα που εχουν προβλημα με την λακτοζη!!!
τα μπερδεψα λιγο... συγγνωμη αν σας εφερα σε δυσκολη θεση  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Δεν υπαρχουν κινδυνοι απο το κεφιρ ,αλλα ουτε και σοβαρες εστω παρενεργειες .Σε καποιους αν πινουν μεγαλη ποσοτητα ,μπορει να δημιουργησει προσωρινη δυσκοιλιοτητα που επανερχεται μολις καποιος το διακοψει .Επισης αν παιρνει αντιβιωση καποιος που ανηκει στην κατηγορια των κινολονων και των τετρακυκλινων ,το ασβεστιο που περιεχει ,περιοριζει (οπως και ολα τα γαλακτομικα προιοντα ) την απορροφηση αυτων των 2 αντιβιοτικων κατηγοριων (μονο ) .Κινδυνο επισης μπορει να δημιουργησει σε καθε εναν ,που θα εγκαταλειψει μια ιατρικη αγωγη για σοβαρο προβλημα ,νομιζοντας οτι το κεφιρ ειναι υπερφαρμακο ... 

αυτα δεν παυουν να το καθιστουν πολυτιμη τροφη ! επικινδυνες τροφες δεν εχουν αδεια να κυκλοφορουν στην ευρωπαικη αγορα και η αγορα ειναι γεματη σκευασματα !

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζει σεραφειμ (τωρα ειδα και την απαντηση σου )  !

----------


## serafeim

Ναι Δημητρη συμφωνω... απλα μπερδευτηκα!!  :Happy: 
αν βγει καλο πειτε μου για να παρω βιολογικο απο τον καθηγητη μου να δουμε τι γινεται

----------


## Chief_Tolis

Την δοκιμασα την συνταγη... 
εχω και φωτο αλλα δεν μπορεσα τωρα να τις ανεβασω
στο μιγμα προσθεσα και πολυ ελαχιστο δυοσμο και μερικους λιωμένους σπορους ιπποφαες....
εγινε πολυ αρωματικο
τα καναρινια τρελαθηκαν...!!!

----------


## billakos

Η συνταγή αυτή μπορεί να καταψυχθεί?

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε .δε το εχω δοκιμασει .δεν ειχα φτιαξει μεγαλη ποσοτητα .

----------


## billakos

Λεω να την δοκιμάσω, αλλά θα την καταψίξω. Και φαντάζομαι πως δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα, αν δεν βάλω τον κρόκο του αυγού.
Θέλω να την δόσω σε mozaik.

----------


## jk21

θρεπτικα θα ειναι σιγουρα  προβλημα .... 

χρωματικα; τι mosaic εχεις;

----------


## billakos

> θρεπτικα θα ειναι σιγουρα  προβλημα .... 
> 
> χρωματικα; τι mosaic εχεις;


Ασπροκόκκινα Δημήτρη.
Το ξέρω οτι αυτό θα είναι πρόβλημα γενικότερα, γι αυτό και διάβασα τα άρθρα σου σχετικά με οτι φυσικό μπορώ να τους δίνω
ως συμπλήρωμα. Παρήγγειλα σπιρουλίνα, μαγιά μπύρας, καμελίνα, και ψάχνω για γύρη, κους-κους, βλαστωμένους σπόρους. 
Οτι μπορώ να κάνω και να δίνω.

----------


## Gardelius

> Ασπροκόκκινα Δημήτρη.
> Το ξέρω οτι αυτό θα είναι πρόβλημα γενικότερα, γι αυτό και διάβασα τα άρθρα σου σχετικά με οτι φυσικό μπορώ να τους δίνω
> ως συμπλήρωμα. Παρήγγειλα σπιρουλίνα, μαγιά μπύρας, καμελίνα, και ψάχνω για γύρη, κους-κους, *βλαστωμένους σπόρους.* 
> Οτι μπορώ να κάνω και να δίνω.


*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα με τον κροκο .Η λουτεινη του οπως θα δεις και δω 

*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*ειτε απο οσα αναφερονται στην αρχη θεωρητικα ,ειτε με οσα νομιζω φαινονται τοσο στην προοριζομενη χρηση του προιοντος της τελευταιας σελιδας ,όσο και την χρηση της μεσω corn gluten εκτροφεα του εξωτερικου ,που πετυχε καλα αποτελεσματα στο βαψιμο παρεχοντας και αυτην ,  δεν δημιουργει προβλημα .Γνωριζω οτι εκτροφεας (εγχωριος ) με επιτυχιες φτιαχνει κεικ που εχει και αυγα (με κροκο ) μεσα σε αυτο .Αν φοβασαι τοσο βγαλε μερικους κροκους και δωσε περισσοτερα ασπραδια .Αλλα οταν δεν κατεβαζεις πουλια σε διαγωνισμο ,ειναι ιδανικη ευκαιρια να δοκιμασεις και να δεις οτι καποια πραγματα ειναι μυθοι 

οι αλλες χρωστικες του αυγου ,ειτε η β καροτινη ειτε η κρυπτοξανθινη εχουν πορτοκαλι αποχρωση και οχι κιτρινη ,και η β καροτινη ετσι και αλλιως παρεχεται στα κοκκινα .Εννοειτα τις μερες που δεν πρεπει να επηρεαστει το λευκο φτερωμα του πουλιου ,θα δωσεις τροφη με σκετα ασπραδια αλλα και χωρις σπιρουλινα (που επισης εχει πολυ λουτεινη αλλα και αλλες χρωστικες ) ή γυρη 

στα κιτρινα mosaic υπαρχει προβλημα με τους κροκους ,οχι φυσικα για τη λουτεινη τους ,αλλα για τις πορτοκαλι χρωστικες που εχουν ( β καροτινη , κρυπτοξανθινη ) .Σε αυτα σε περιοδους βαψιματος πρεπει να αποφευγουμε τους πολλους κροκους .Εκτος βαψιματος δινουμε κανονικα .Ελαχιστα επηρεαζεται μετα το χρωμα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Την εκανα κι εγω. Την δοκιμασα και παραλιγο να χαλασω την διαιτα μου, εφαγα 2 κουταλακια  :: 







Επισης ολα τα lovebirds μου δοκιμασαν αλλα δεν μπορεσα να τα πετυχω με την φωτογραφικη.. ο Τικο το μπλεδακι μου δοκιμασε λιγουλακι εστω.. ποτε δεν εχει φαει, ουτε δοκιμασει αυγοτροφη! Δεν την τσακισαν ομως..

Εβαλα και την συγκεκριμενη στο καναρινακι μου και την τσακισεεεεεεεε!

----------


## jk21

γιατι σβολιασε; δεν τα ετριψες με το μουλτι;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> γιατι σβολιασε; δεν τα ετριψες με το μουλτι;


Δεν σβολιασε.. ειναι κομματια αυγου που μπηκαν στο μουλτι αλλα δεν κοπηκαν καλα και φοβομουν να το πατησω κι αλλες φορες μην λασπωσει επειδη το περισσοτερο αυγο ειχε ηδη γινει οκ.

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι δεν θα σου λασπωνε .Βλεπω οτι παιρνει να την αφρατεψεις και αλλο

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να βαλω κι αλλο αυγο εννοεις? Να το τριψω καλα ή να το κανω οπως πριν?

----------


## jk21

την συγκεκριμενη μπορεις να την τριψεις επιπλεον και μετα αν θες να την αφρατεψεις πχ με ελαχιστο νερακι ( ριχνεις λιγο με το κουταλι και ανακατευεις με αυτο ) 

ή αν ειναι για νεοσσους να βαλεις και επιπλεον κροκο

----------


## Gardelius

*Μπράβο Νικολή!!! *  :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

Για δεύτερη φορα επιχείρησα την αυγοτροφή αυτή, μιας και είχε 100% αποδοχή απ ολα τα πουλάκια μου!  :Happy: 

Η σημερινή μορφή της ειναι αυτή .... 






Επίσης περιέχει ...

*1 Κ.Σ. Κία 

1 Κ.Σ. Καμελίνα

1 Κ.Σ. Νίζερ 

1 Κ.Σ. Κινοα 

*Το χρώμα είναι πρασινο διότι διέλυσα λιγάκι σπιρουλινα *παραπάνω!*  :Evilgrin0039: 
*
Καλή τους* *απόλαυση!!! *

----------


## jk21

σαν συνολο και σαν εικονα (οπτικη και υφης )  μια χαρα  !!!

αρκει αυτο το Κ.Σουπας να ηταν Κ.του γλυκου .... ξερεις οτι εχω ενα θεμα με τους πολλους σπορους μεσα σε αυγοτροφη και ειδικα αν αυτη ειναι αφρατη οπως η δικια σου ! τους πρωτους 3 που δεν ειναι υποθετω για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση ,δεν τους εμπιστευομαι για οτι κουβαλανε εξωτερικα στο φλοιο τους ,και το αφρατο (ενυδατωμενο ) περιβαλλον με φοβιζει 

βεβαια αν η επαναλαμβανομενη πραξη δειχνει ασφαλη χρηση ... περι ορεξεως  :wink:

----------


## gpapjohn

Είπα να δώσω στα καναρινάκια μου λίγη αυγοτροφή, έφτιαξα λοιπόν κι εγώ την εύκολη.



Η φωτογραφία είναι σημερινή μετά από 3 μέρες στη συντήρηση, έχει λιγότερη υγρασία απ όση φαίνεται,

την έφτιαξα με κεφίρ αντί για γιαούρτι,

στα θετικά, «σπυρωτή», δε λάσπωσε ούτε ξεράθηκε...

δεν είχε την ίδια αποδοχή, απ όλα τα καναρινάκια, κάποια την εξαφάνισαν, κάποια άλλα δεν τρελάθηκαν,

την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα τη φτιάξω με γιαούρτι.

ΥΓ έφαγα μερικές κουταλιές, είναι νόστιμη σαν παιδική τροφή, την επόμενη φορά ίσως βάλω μπισκότα ολικής...

----------


## mitsman

Αποψη μου ειναι να καταληξεις σε κατι που σε βολευει και να δινεις αυτο.... τα πουλια τρωνε αυτο που συνηθιζουν! και οταν ερθει η ωρα πρεπει να φανε!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συμφωνώ με το Δημητρη!!!

Το "μυστικό" της επιτυχίας ...

είναι αυτό της σταθερότητας

και όχι των "πειραμάτων"....

*πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου κρίση.*

----------


## gpapjohn

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αλλά αυτή ουσιαστικά είναι η δεύτερη συνταγή που δοκιμάζω.

Αν δε δοκιμάσω, πώς θα καταλήξω...

----------


## Gardelius

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, αλλά αυτή ουσιαστικά είναι η δεύτερη συνταγή που δοκιμάζω.
> 
> Αν δε δοκιμάσω, πώς θα καταλήξω...


Γιώργο, κανείς δεν είπε να μην δοκιμάζεις.... 
*
εγώ απλά είπα....
*



> *πάντα κατά την προσωπική μου κρίση.*

----------


## Harry

Καλά ε ,τους τρέχουν τα σάλια. Την τιμήσαν δεόντος τα καναρινάκια. Μόνο που δεν είχα κους κους και έβαλα πλιγούρι στην ίδια αναλογία ,αλλά το έβρασα λίγο γιατι αργεί να φουσκώσει μόνο του.( Μετά το σούρωσα και το στέγνωσα σε χαρτί κουζίνας). Μια χαρά βγήκε .

----------

